# Traveling solo to Grand Cayman...Need suggestions Please!



## kccpa (Apr 16, 2006)

It looks like I'm going to be traveling to Morritt's Grand around the end of May by myself. I'm a single lady who seriously needs some R&R. When my friend told me he wouldn't be able to make it I decided to go anyway. I plan to do some snorkeling and maybe a dive trip or two. Do you think I need to rent a car? Or maybe rent one for a few days? My thoughts are that I'd chill at Morritt's and/or the Reef and if I wanted to do something else...either rent a car for the day or take a tour/snorkel/dive trip. Does this make sense to those in the know? 

Am I going to go crazy without transportation? BTW, I'm not great with driving "on the other side of the road" so that does make me a little nervous. 

If a rental car is suggested...I've read posts about Andy's...are there any other suggestions? 

Are there other website's that could be recommended for info? 

Thanks to all who can help!

Kathy


----------



## ladycody (Apr 16, 2006)

Have you read the reviews here on TUG.  I just popped in there and there's quite a bit of info about renting and things to do.  Have fun, whatever you decide!!!


----------



## Conan (Apr 16, 2006)

If you don't mind spending the money for a rental car, you should rent from McCurley's and limit your own driving to the east side of the Island.  McCurley's will meet you at the airport when you exit customs and at no extra cost, they'll drive you to Morritt's where your car is waiting. 

There's next-to-no traffic on the Morritt's side of the Island, and having a car will make it easy for you to visit restaurants, etc.  Even the road to Rum Point is quiet and easy, about a 20 minute drive.  Where the road runs through settled areas, the speed limit drops to 20 mph, making it easy to find your way.  Think "left" and you'll be OK.


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 17, 2006)

We always rent from McCurley's

McCurley's Tours:
345-947-9626 Home
345-916-0925 Cell
345-916-0640 Cell
PO Box 150 North Side Post Office
Grand Cayman
British West Indies

I wouldn't take a cab to Morritt's that's for sure - it'll run you something like $50-$70 one way - then you have to get back again.

Go crazy without transport - no, we can easily spend days just laying around the beach, reading and snorkeling without leaving the resort and I plan on getting started on that in just 6 more days


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 18, 2006)

If you don't mind using Morritt's a base for diving and other water sports in addition to "vegging on the beach", no car is really necessary. 

That said, I would recommend one for a day or two so you can at least get to Rum Point and Stingray City which is one of the best things about the East End. You could also take a day trip to Georgetown and Seven Mile Beach where you can see the hoards from the Cruise Ships and feel much better about being "alone" on the East End.


----------



## Miniwheat (Apr 18, 2006)

We were there 2 years ago and there was a daily shuttle from Morritts that would take you into town and pick you back up at the end of the day. The snorkeling right at the resort was very good. We also went snorkeling at Cemetery Reef in Georgetown and that was fantastic with calm water when it was wavy at Morritts. We never rented a car and took the shuttle into town.


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 18, 2006)

If you rent a car, just remember- two swipes of the wiper is a left turn and one is a right.    (Or you could just take me along- LOVE those traffic circles!)  Seriously, I'd probably do without the car at first and only rent if you just can't stand being without one.  However, there are times of the year when it's been hard to get one without advance reservations.


----------



## rusty (Apr 20, 2006)

You'll definitely need a car for a day or so. Its pretty quiet on the east end. Use Mccurley's.


----------



## retbnz (Apr 20, 2006)

we've been going down to the grand 3-4 years. you'll enjoy the Grand rooms and pool etc.
Entertainment is family oriented and pretty smarmy, but I've heard many a late nite party going strong on an informal vein.
you can go out diving from morritts, but I'm not sure how set up they are for beginners. Water boards and jet skis  can be rented
I'd definitely get a midsize car (Not a jeep or clone). I use and recommend andys' for its convenience and weekly rates. Get full coverage and don't worry about leftsided driving. Eating out requires a car.
The island has suffered fron Ivan 2years ago, but driving around is worthwhile. .


----------



## wekker (Apr 21, 2006)

Dave's said:
			
		

> If you rent a car, just remember- two swipes of the wiper is a left turn and one is a right.
> 
> Ha ha ha.  I usually don't drive when we are in Cayman but always end up at the driver's side door when we are getting in the car.  My husband always asks - are you planning on driving this time?  But I always get him back by saying - it's not raining.


----------



## kccpa (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I decided to go ahead and rent a car.  AND I'm getting full insurance coverage...so that I won't be so worried about driving around.  I'm going to do a few dives...veg on the beach...and hopefully make lots of new friends.   

BTW, does anyone know if Morritt's Grand have internet access?


----------



## KristinB (Apr 25, 2006)

Yes, but it will cost you $75 per week (or $12 a day).  I just walked over to the Thirsty Surfer at the Reef and paid $20 for a week instead.  (All prices are CI dollars, by the way.)


----------



## dvc95 (Apr 25, 2006)

Kathy--I went to Morritt's solo about 4 years ago and had the best vacation of my life! I signed up for the island tour which was a great way to see the island and meet other people. I also signed up for a catamaran snorkeling trip where I had a great time and met lots of others. I found people there to be very welcoming. I made friends with one woman who I now meet once a year and vacation with. I also made friends with a couple from Chicago who I go see every year and we all went to the Bahamas this past December.

I didn't want to drive either since it was going to be on the left but there's very little traffic and I found that I didn't have any problems (except continued use of the windshield wipers vs. the blinker and forever hopping into the side without the steering wheel!).

Heck, I've been waiting for the 4 years to go by so I could go back to Morritt's! The snorkeling right off the beach is awesome (you have to be a decent swimmer since the reef is about a hundred yards or so from the shore but it was by far the best snorkeling experience I had there.

I'm sure you'll have a fabulous time--enjoy!!

Heidi


----------



## KristinB (Apr 26, 2006)

I forgot to mention in my previous post... If you use McCurley's as suggested above, you won't have to worry about the windshield wiper issue, as they offer left hand drive vehicles.


----------

